# today at pickens...



## yxlr8urlife (Sep 7, 2013)

*5/13/14 at pickens...*

Went out today to Pickens. My brother -in- law and I, arrived there around 845am. Within 20 minutes we got our first black drum. It was caught using a live sand flea. After that, we caught our fare share of catfish. Later around 12 noon, we caught two more black drums using live and dead shrimp. We were on the gulf side of pickens. The black drums were 16",18 and 20. Water was still murky, but temperature felt good. Left there around 230pm. It was a good day.


----------



## Shark Hunter (Apr 17, 2014)

Nice! I'll be there next week to give it a go.


----------



## DRSandTRS (May 5, 2014)

Nice catch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks for the report, grats on your catches


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

SWEET DRUM!!. Man, my family loves eating those dang things. Except when they get up to "Bull" size.


----------



## Shark Hunter (Apr 17, 2014)

So How big before they are no good to eat?:001_huh:


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Nice looking Black Drums..Thanks for the report.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

That's a good day. Black Drums are good to eat..!


----------



## Redchaser09 (May 12, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice catch


----------



## tjn1125 (Nov 2, 2013)

They are a pain to fillet up


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

mm.. mm.. mm.. tasty...great job congrats!!!


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

tjn1125 said:


> They are a pain to fillet up


 The easiest way I've found is to.....get someone else to do it.hahaha:yes:


----------

